# Bacon grease



## Kitabrun (Feb 27, 2014)

Ok, so my question is, what do you do with your bacon grease?

I get quite a bit cuz the hubby LOVES bacon (who doesn't) but I hate the idea of throwing it away. 

I know you can reuse it, but how do you store it? Does it go rancid? How do you tell if it's rancid? I've seen something about canning it, but how? And what exactly do you reuse it on? Can you use it to make soap? Would the resulting soap smell like bacon?:newsign:


----------



## smaj100 (Oct 17, 2012)

We drain ours out once cooled into an old pickle jar. It then goes in the fridge and we use it for lots of things, cooking eggs instead of butter, drop a dallop into the greenbean pot to give some flavor to the beans. I figure with a lid on it in the fridge should keep for a long time. My mother and grandmother used to leave it in a little container on the stove and no one ever got sick.....


----------



## Coastal (Jun 27, 2013)

Cutting oil for metal work.


----------



## dixiemama (Nov 28, 2012)

Pour it into plastic tubs (old butter or cool whip bowls) and freeze. We have LOTS frozen and keep one in the fridge. We use it to fry eggs, make cornbread, fry chicken, make gravy....

My son salivates at hog killing time due to his addiction to bacon. 

Sent from my MB886 using Survival Forum mobile app


----------



## Beaniemaster2 (May 22, 2012)

dixiemama said:


> Pour it into plastic tubs (old butter or cool whip bowls) and freeze. We have LOTS frozen and keep one in the fridge. We use it to fry eggs, make cornbread, fry chicken, make gravy....
> 
> My son salivates at hog killing time due to his addiction to bacon.
> 
> Sent from my MB886 using Survival Forum mobile app


For storage, the biggest thing is to make sure it is strained well of bits and pieces... it's them that goes bad first... Use a very fine strainer or a piece of cheese cloth and never add any grease that was over cooked or smoking... Adds a bad taste...

I haven't canned my bacon yet, still gathering a load when bacon is on sale but I do plan to can the grease, I understand you can it the same as meats... 10lbs of pressure for 70min for a pint, 90min for a quart...

I too put my bacon grease in those little tubs for butter... they work great and easier to freeze or keep in fridge... Hope this helped


----------



## weedygarden (Apr 27, 2011)

*grease strainer*










One of these type of containers used to be common in people's kitchens. It will strain your bacon grease (or any grease).

I have read posts on other sites of people wondering what to do when the grease they poured down their sink plugged up their drains. My advice to them is not to pour grease of any sort down the drain, ever. I always cool my grease before I put it in a storage container. If it happens to be something I want to get rid of, I let it cool, pour it into a container I don't want, and put it in the trash.

Bacon grease can be used for many things. My grandmother sometimes used to use it in place of other shortening when she baked. It can be used as lamp oil. I save all my bacon grease in jars. I use it for frying eggs, potatoes and other things that I want to add the flavor to.


----------



## *Andi (Nov 8, 2009)

http://www.preparedsociety.com/forum/f36/bacon-grease-shelf-life-2636/

This thread may help ...

Happy reading.


----------



## BillM (Dec 29, 2010)

*Bacon*

My Grandson is going to college .

One of his classes is Philosophy .

His professor posed the following question to the class.

How many of you believe money can buy happiness?

My grandson was the only one to hold up his hand.

When his professor asked him to explain his answer, he said, "Money can buy Bacon and that's pretty close to happiness".


----------



## Davarm (Oct 22, 2011)

Can it! I use 1/2 pint jelly jars.


----------



## TheLazyL (Jun 5, 2012)

Wife pours it down the drain. Then periodically I get to cram my body under the sink, drip gray water all over my face while I remove the P-trap for cleaning. :rant:


----------



## Davarm (Oct 22, 2011)

TheLazyL said:


> Wife pours it down the drain. Then periodically I get to cram my body under the sink, drip gray water all over my face while I remove the P-trap for cleaning. :rant:


If you have very hard water, sometimes the greese will turn to "soap" in the traps, then its really fun.


----------



## dixiemama (Nov 28, 2012)

I have grease my mamaw froze in 07 before she died. The strained bits get put in cornbread batter. 

Sent from my MB886 using Survival Forum mobile app


----------



## Halloween (Nov 24, 2012)

Candles
I make my fat into pint sized candles
AC Moore for the wicks



Sent from my iPod touch using Survival Forum


----------



## Kitabrun (Feb 27, 2014)

Halloween said:


> Candles
> I make my fat into pint sized candles
> AC Moore for the wicks
> 
> Sent from my iPod touch using Survival Forum


I've never heard of that, how exactly?


----------



## Halloween (Nov 24, 2012)

Pint size canning jars
Drain the fat into the jars 
If doing a large batch just keep pouring to 1" top. 
I take a wooden stick and hang the wick in the middle of the jar in to fat till it touches the bottom and let it solidify. Trim the wick. 
Or if u r doing small batches just keep adding till u reach the 1" mark. 
Heat/melt the fat till its a liquid then just follow the previous directions 

Use the wicks that have a core 


Sent from my iPod touch using Survival Forum


----------



## bugoutbob (Nov 11, 2012)

You can can it, freeze it, cook with it, make candles with it and if you strain it a bit make soap with it. Great stuff


----------



## Salekdarling (Aug 15, 2010)

dixiemama said:


> I have grease my mamaw froze in 07 before she died. The strained bits get put in cornbread batter.
> 
> Sent from my MB886 using Survival Forum mobile app


I had to reread this twice. For a moment, I thought you made your mamaw into grease. :lolsmash: I think its time for me to go to bed. 

As for myself, my bacon grease is in a quart jar hanging out in my refrigerator. I cook everything in it.


----------

